# Where to buy CHEAP mp3 players?



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm looking to buy several cheap mp3 players to trigger some props, they need to have an AUDIO OUT plug.

Anyone know where to look?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Is this what you had in mind? It has a 1/8" stereo jack.

https://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=16520+MI


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, that should work out great!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

One caveat - there's no really easy way to trigger them to play. You have to hold down the Play button for ~1.5 secs to start them. Taping down the button and switching the power on and off won't work, either. The Play button has to be prressed and released to begin playback. There may be an off-the-shelf controller available in the near future. I'm keeping everyone posted on the progress.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd need them to run on a continuous loop.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Then they're just what you need. These players loop files by default.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> I'd need them to run on a continuous loop.


Thats exactly what they do best!!!  they can store about 15min of mp3 data.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Alright, awesome. So I would just need to put my track on it, hold it down to begin playing it, put on the loop function, and wallah! Then I just have to plug it into a controller with an AUDIO cord.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I just ordered 4 more myself. This is the only place that I know of that's still selling them.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Is the 1/8" audio jack standard?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes. What are you connecting the player to? You can get the 1/8" plugs at R/S, AllElectronics etc and make your own cables, or buy them in various configurations.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

It would be plugging into my lighting F/X units to control the flicker of lights.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What type of input connector does the Lightning controller use? I'm guessing RCA plugs...


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

As far as I can tell, it's just s standard "AUDIO IN" input jack.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Does it look like it will accept this type of plug?
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...A)+plugs+&#038;+jacks&fbc=1&parentPage=family


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

It should, here's a pic:










Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That's the one, all right. Just use a 1/8" plug-to-RCA cable and you're good to go.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Sweet! I'll be sure to order a couple of those mp3 players and pick up some cables.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I use a Mac. The PDF instructions don't specifically say but it looks like it's just drag and drop the MP3 files (not AAC of course) onto the player on the desktop just like a regular USB flash drive (?) I have to dig up my Lightning FX unit when I go up to my parent's this weekend. All this lightning FX talk for cheap prices has got me thinking about it LOL. Last year I borrowed an RCA brand clock radio CD player and used that to trigger the Lightning FX. And you could hear the sound. I forgot this unit has an RCA Audio In plug. But the thing is if you want to hear the sound from the MP3 player then you'd have to hook up speakers (like small computer speakers for example) and not hook it directly into the RCA Audio In - right?


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

How difficult would it be to interrupt the audio out line from this/any MP3 player via a relay hooked up to a motion detector so that the thunder and lightning goes off when someone passes a specific spot?


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Sloatsburgh said:


> How difficult would it be to interrupt the audio out line from this/any MP3 player via a relay hooked up to a motion detector so that the thunder and lightning goes off when someone passes a specific spot?


The approach I would take on this would be let the mp3 player loop your lightning sound-->plug your mp3 player to a set of AC powered computer speakers --> plug the computer speakers into the motion detector...you could even connect a strobe and blue floodlight to the motion detector...then you are just triggering sound at the speakers.

There are better ways to do this...but they end up getting more complex and more expensive.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's another that falls into the slightly more complex/expensive category, but does work very well. I trigger the mp3 using a prop1 and Bourno's mp3 player hack found on his home page. It's a fairly simple wiring hack, and I use a cheap 12v Radio Shack relay. The prop1 holds the relay shut for 2 sec., thereby "pushing" the mp3's ON button, plays for a selected time length, then holds the relay again to shut the action off. It's worked without a hitch for a few hundred cycles so far in my singing skull set-up.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

My intentions for this are to mainly run a track on the mp3 player with a constant noise to keep the lights ON that are plugged into the Lighting FX Unit. Every now and then the noise will fade and stop, so the lights flicker. I'll be timing the moments where the noise fades and stops to match when (on a separate system) the thunder is heard.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Clever! Nice use of the Lightning F/X. Maybe I need one of those. I keep reading about novel uses for them...


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

It's unfortunate that they don't have the option to do OPPOSITE of what they do, which is turn lights on (at adjustable levels) when noise is heard. So by running my idea, I can fix that!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

And these FOR SURE loop?


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> And these FOR SURE loop?


Yes...in fact they have no playlist at all...so it plays your mp3 and just starts over until you decide to stop it.

It is like a usb jump or flash drive that hooks into your computer, then after you transfered your file, it mounts back into its own little cradle for playing. Amazing deal for $5. the biggest mistake here is to buy only one...LOL


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

COOOL Thanks


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

One other thing - if you're using Win98, you'll need a driver file. You can get it here:
www.phison.com/english/manager/uploads/technology/v125r000.exe 
Thanks to Wolfstone for the link.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

How many minutes can they hold?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow, that place has some other useful stuff too.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

hey, anyone know if they have stereo output? (or is it mono?)


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

NickG said:


> hey, anyone know if they have stereo output? (or is it mono?)


I just received mine yesterday. They play in stereo.


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

Those are out of stock now, but here's another for $3.99, and holds 256MB
http://shop.vendio.com/xvillage/item/933248002/?s=1187085602

On the downside, they getcha on the shipping - $10 !


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Desmodus said:


> Those are out of stock now, but here's another for $3.99, and holds 256MB
> http://shop.vendio.com/xvillage/item/933248002/?s=1187085602
> 
> On the downside, they getcha on the shipping - $10 !


Nice find!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna bring this post back to life...

Anyone ever come across a new source for super cheap MP3 players? The place Desmodus linked above has some 1G iPod Shuffle clones for 11.99 (not too bad) plus whatever they wanna bend ya over for on shipping these days.

-TM


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

TM, check this thread:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10804
We're trying to get a group buy going for the 16MB players.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Terrormaster said:


> Gonna bring this post back to life...
> 
> Anyone ever come across a new source for super cheap MP3 players? The place Desmodus linked above has some 1G iPod Shuffle clones for 11.99 (not too bad) plus whatever they wanna bend ya over for on shipping these days.
> 
> -TM


I placed a bogus order with these guys - they charge shipping of $19.99 PER ITEM. So ordering 10 players will cost ~$200 just for the shipping. Bend ya over pretty much describes it. Good price for the player, though.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

*hmmm*

I just realized how old this thread is.... Anyway, I clicked the link & theyre out of stock, does anyone know anyplace else to get these or similar? Thanks.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Departed_Studios said:


> I just realized how old this thread is.... Anyway, I clicked the link & theyre out of stock, does anyone know anyplace else to get these or similar? Thanks.


Check the Group Buys forum, there's an MP3 player buy going on. You may still be able to get in.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

will do. thx!


----------

